# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kriza e refugjateve ne Europe

## Qyfyre

disa foto te dhimbshme qe kane qrkulluar ne media ditet e fundit nga kriza e refugjateve ne Europe ne muajt e fundit. 

Shtrihen ne shinat e trenit duke refuzuar te hypin ne tren pe rte shkuar ne kampet e migranteve


pamje etmerrshme. Trupi i nje femije del ne brigjet e Turqise
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam...-super-169.jpg
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam...-super-169.jpg

----------



----------


## Darius

Kam dy ore qe smarr dot veten nga kjo foto. Nuk ka dhimbje me te madhe si prind. Qofshin mallkuar te gjitha ta qe lozin me fatet e njerezve ne kete menyre, ata qe shkaktojne drama e vuajtje te tilla.

----------

martini1984 (08-09-2015)

----------


## Qyfyre

Nje emigrant sirian qe kishte 13 ore ne det. E shpetojne disa turista grek afer ishullit Kos

----------


## Qyfyre

> Kam dy ore qe smarr dot veten nga kjo foto. Nuk ka dhimbje me te madhe si prind. Qofshin mallkuar te gjitha ta qe lozin me fatet e njerezve ne kete menyre, ata qe shkaktojne drama e vuajtje te tilla.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=213_1441215459

se di a i ke pare dhe 3 fotot e tjera

----------


## Darius

I kam pare dhe sme ben zemra te shoh me te tjera.

----------

martini1984 (08-09-2015)

----------


## iliria e para

Nje anije suedeze gjat muajve te veres ka shpetuar nga vdekja e sigurte ne mesdhe me shume se 5500 refugjate. Po sa eshte numri i atyre qe kan gjetur vdekjen ne mesdhe? Ate skemi per ditur kurr. Tragjedi!

----------


## iliria e para

Më shumë se 750 mijë refugjatë ka pranuar deri tani Gjermania, mbi 200 mijë Italia dhe qindra refugjatë kanë pranuar edhe vendet skandinave.
Paralel përhapjes së fotografisë prekëse të fëmijës së vogël sirian, trupi i të cilit u gjet në bregdetin turk, në rrjetet sociale është përhapur edhe shpërndarja e pyetjes se ku janë vendet myslimane apo ato arabe në krizën e refugjatëve.

Fotografitë më poshtë përgjigjen....

----------


## Qyfyre

disa mijera kete vit thuhet. 3000 aferisht lexova te nje artikull, po sigurisht qe numri mund te jete shume me i madh.

----------


## anita340

Lutem te na fale Aylan-i! Te na fale qe s'beme gje per ta shpetuar! Te na falin Aylan-i bashke me vellane e tij dhe gjithe Aylan-et e tjere ne bote! I'm so sorry Aylan, for everything I didn't do! Shpirt i vogel!

----------


## hot_prinz

Nje pikellim i thelle, 

te copetohet shpirti e te paralizojne gjymtyret, kur shef kete engjell te pafajshem.

Zot?

----------


## Korcar-L1

Eshte per te ardhur keq kur prinder si ai i ati i femijes se shkrete 4vjecar, rezikojne jeten e femijeve te tyre thjesht per per ca dollare me sshume. Duke ditur qe ai kishte 3 vjet ne Turqi, ishte ne vend te ssigurt packa se parat qe fitonte nuk i mjaftonin per nje jete komode. Nuk hipi vetene varke sse kishte frike nga uji, por dergoi gruan me gjithe femije, thjesht patetik  dhe per te ardhur keq. Kurre mos arrifte prindi te shikoje femijet e tij ne kete gjendje.

----------


## martini1984

> Eshte per te ardhur keq kur prinder si ai i ati i femijes se shkrete 4vjecar, rezikojne jeten e femijeve te tyre thjesht per per ca dollare me sshume. Duke ditur qe ai kishte 3 vjet ne Turqi, ishte ne vend te ssigurt packa se parat qe fitonte nuk i mjaftonin per nje jete komode. Nuk hipi vetene varke sse kishte frike nga uji, por dergoi gruan me gjithe femije, thjesht patetik  dhe per te ardhur keq. Kurre mos arrifte prindi te shikoje femijet e tij ne kete gjendje.


Qe te vinte dhembe te reja???
Pak me human mer njeri

----------


## Darius

Kriza eshte reale dhe e dhimbshme por fatkeqesisht ajo po manipulohet dhe po perdoret nga te dyja krahet. Sot disa media po reklamonin me force nje sjellje aspak te justifikueshme te nje gurpi emigrantesh. Perleshje me policine dhe ulerima histerike Allahu Ekber, sharje te renda ne gjuhen angleze si F**k you ne Hungari, sulme ndaj individeve ne France serisht shoqeruar me ulerimat Allahu Ekber dhe hedhje e fekaleve ndaj njerezve te tjere ne Itali... Gjera te tilla po tregojne nje rradhet e emigranteve jane infiltruar nga elemente ekstremiste qe duan te perdorin mjerimin dhe fatkeqesine e te tjereve per interesat e tyre. 




Video me poshte eshte ne nje tren ne Gjermani, pikerisht ne diten kur Gjermania deklaroi se do pranonte 500 mije refugjate siriane.




Kjo me poshte eshte ne Itali





Ndersa rrefimi i meposhtem eshte nga nje deshmitar okular ne kufirin Itali-Austri.




> Meanwhile, an eyewitness at the Italy-Austrian border relates how she saw an elderly Italian woman grabbed by her hair and pulled from her car by a group of aggressive young men who wanted to steal the car to get to Germany, while others threw excrement at bystanders.
> 
>     Half an hour ago on the border between Italy and Austria i saw a huge crowd of immigrants. With all solidarity to people in difficult circumstances I have to say that what I saw arouses horror. This huge mass of people  sorry  but its an absolute wilderness  Vulgar, throwing bottles, shouting We want Germany. So what, Germany is now a paradise?
> 
>     I saw an elderly Italian woman in a car that was surrounded by the immigrants. They pulled her by the hair out of the car and wanted to use it to go to Germany. They tried to topple the bus I was in. They threw feces at us, banging on the door for the driver to open it, spat on the glass. My question is- for what purpose? How do they want to assimilate in Germany? For a moment, i felt like in a warzone. I really feel sorry for these people, but if they would reach Poland  I do not think they would receive any understanding from us.



Situata eshte duke dale nga kontrolli dhe shume zyrtare europiane shprehen se nuk dine sesi te kapin situaten ne dore. Gjendja sa vjen e rendohet, sidomos nga informacionet e inteligjences qe flasin se rradhet e emigranteve jane mbushur me elementra ekstremiste te ISIS me qellim aktet terrorriste ne Europe.

----------


## Wrangler

Nje gje nuk kuptoj une..

Lufte me e madhe se e Sirise ishte ne Afganistan dhe se fundmi ne Irak, dhe azilkerkuesit e luftes ishin thuajse inekzistente ne krahasim se me çfar po ndodh me azilkerkuesit Siriane ?!! SI shpjegohet kjo gje ?!

p.s

Darius, te lutem hiqi ato foto e linqe se skandal eshte kur i shohin njerez me ndjenja te dobeta e sidomos nenat qe vizitojne forumin

----------


## Darius

Prandaj ka shume njerez qe mendojne qe eshte dicka e organizuar. Plus mos harro qe Siria eshte shume me afer se Afganistani me kufijte e Europes. Mjafton te kalojne Turqine dhe i ke ne Greqi e Bullgari.

----------


## Darius

Ketu eshte nje video nga nje analist qe quhet Paul Joseph Watson e qe e ndjek rregullisht per shume ceshtje qe ndodhin sot ne bote. Ka nje tendence te theksuar konspiratoriale por sidoqofte analizat qe ben jane te llogjikshme dhe me informacion te bollshem.

----------


## hot_prinz

Me duket se keta te isit, po e fusin kalin e trojes ne europe.

Para dy-tri ditesh, i gjermon duke kalu prane meje m'tha: "Jallaaaa jallaaaaaa".
Une ia ktheva: "Ualllahuuuuu Ekberrrr!". 

Pastaj m'tha: "A e din se, sherbimi i fshefte anglez ka konstatu, se me refugjatet jane infiltru 4000 isisa ne evrope?"
I thashe: "Tani e prapa do kemi atmosfere bombastike ketu."

Ku o shku Pinku?  se m'duhet me i bo letrat per Amerike.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

Per mendimin tim ka dal fjala se Gjermania pranon azilant dhe duan et gjithe te shkojne drejt Gjermanise. Duke pasur sukses disa prejt tyre, fillojne e vijne me shume. Familjaret u thone njeri tjetrit hajde, shoku i thote shokut e kshtu me rradhe.

Normal qe mes tyre mund te ket lloj lloj njerezit dhe ka shume mundesi qe kriminelet e terroristet jane ne perqindje me te madhe, ne krahasim me popullsine e zakonshme.

----------


## Darius

Ja reagimi i rrefugjateve ne Hungari. Sulmojne me gure dhe ulerasin Allahu Ekber

----------


## Darius

Kjo poshte eshte nje analize shume interesante. E quan krizen aktuale te rrefugjateve si nje Kale Troje ndaj vendeve te Perendimit




*A MUST HEAR! PLEASE LISTEN AND FORWARD!

Questions this broadcast answers:

1.) Why would Syrian refugees make the dangerous and extremely long journey to European nations and U.S. (who hold damnable doctrine and life-styles according to the Quran) rather than the Arab nations (who are Islamic oriented) around them?

2.) Why has it taken 5 full years (length of civil war in certain parts of Syria) for Syrians in the particular regions to leave?

3.) Why are refugees tossing out good water and food given to them by western governments on their arrival?

4.) Why are many of the refugees young men?

5.) Why are the 5 wealthiest Gulf Nations refusing to take even one refugee? What do they know that we don't?

6.) Could it be this refugee crisis is not really a crisis at all but a Trojan Horse?

7.) Could it be that we could be looking at the most massive Infiltration of Muslims and the religion of Islam the West has EVER seen in History

8.) Could it be this "refugee crisis" is a planned takeover by the United Nations, U.S. and EU sensitive to the Caliphate of Islamic Teachings?

9.) Could it be that due to Russian intervention in the Syrian war backing Assad this Exodus of Syrians is due to a major surprise all-out attack to be launched by the U.S. and Nato in Syria making Damascus a "ruinous heap"?

10.) Does the China and Russia warships spotted off the coast of Alaska and Georgia U.S. last week indicate something far more threatening and sinister is about to take place on the global scene?

Tune in and get the answers to these questions and much more!

*

----------

